# Post your memories.



## Terry. T. (Oct 24, 2008)

Do you have any memories? Post them here!
I remember finding a Pidgey gene (as my hospital said) when I was 1. I could hover for a second! Too bad no-one knew.
Yes, it's true.
But now, it's gone. I have Alakazam genes now. (aka. I can bend spoons by focusing my mind)
Post your memories!


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 24, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> Do you have any memories? Post them here!
> I remember finding a Pidgey gene (as my hospital said) when I was 1. I could hover for a second! Too bad no-one knew.
> Yes, it's true.
> But now, it's gone. I have Alakazam genes now. (aka. I can bend spoons by focusing my mind)
> Post your memories!


You know, it's a weird thing to say, but I don't know if he's serious or not.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 24, 2008)

Do I have any memories?

_Do I have any memories?_

Well, yes. I mean, who doesn't?

Somehow, though, I doubt that thing about levitating and bending spoons.

EDIT: Also, I'm sorry to break it to you, but Pokémon don't exist. You can't have their genes.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 24, 2008)

There is a thing called Pokémon genes. And I bend spoons every day (almost) repeatedly until my eyes shut.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 24, 2008)

No, Terry, there isn't. I'm sorry. And do you have any proof you 'bend spoons'? A video, or anything?


----------



## Autumn (Oct 24, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> There is a thing called Pokémon genes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Castform said. Especially when you consider that, y'know, _Pokémon don't exist._ :/

(EDIT: 





			
				Zephyrous Castform said:
			
		

> EDIT: Also, I'm sorry to break it to you, but Pokémon don't exist. You can't have their genes.


Oh, didn't notice this until a second ago. :/)

On topic! Apparently, I have a memory of being in a moving truck moving... somewhere. I've moved twice in my life, and I don't remember which move it was. My mom tells me it was from when I was one, though... very early memory. xD I can remember the most random things sometimes.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 24, 2008)

Actually, now I think, the oldest memory I have is from when I was about two probably. It's only about three seconds long, but I was in a pram, being pushed my my Mum, and we had just taken my brother (Who would have been six at the time) to school. It was definitely real, though, because when i eventually went to that school, everything was just as it had looked before.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 24, 2008)

I hope that Terry's joking here. I'd hate to think that someone would possess the ludicrous thought that Pokémon may exist.

And my oldest memory is when I got lost in my new house. I was about three and we were moving, so I decided to explore upstairs and couldn't find my way downstairs. I ended up being locked in the bathroom. Well, not locked. The door was closed and I was too weak to open it. Took half an hour of crying for my parents to realise I was missing.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, consider the fact that he's ten. I mean, we have to cut him some slack.


----------



## Ayame (Oct 24, 2008)

My earliest memory is from when I was very, very young- maybe less than a year old?  I'll have to ask.
I was sitting on the floor in my old house's family room.  I remember that the carpet was beige, and it seemed like a sea of it from where I sat.  The dog came up to me, and she was taller than me.  Way taller.  And... she bit my head. Hard.
That dog had some serious issues.  
I also remember lying in a crib drowsily.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 24, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> There is a thing called Pokémon genes. And I bend spoons every day (almost) repeatedly until my eyes shut.


*facepalm* No no no no, I didn't think you were THAT dull in the mind. I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Oct 24, 2008)

My earliest memory..? When we were moving into the first house (when I was one and a half) I vaguely remember standing in an open room, and the only piece of furniture was the piano, and ontop of it was loads of toys and crap. 

After that, I remember being in my bed late at night, and _freaking out_ because of some reflection of metal or whatever moving around the wall. I seriously thought it was a ghost or something XD I was little.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 24, 2008)

Earliest thing I can remember is being in the doorway to my room and I was holding a lot of my teddies because I was scared of the monsters in the dark.

Also I remember being in the kitchen eating couscous. But when I actually think about it I was actually looking at myself eating couscous, so either it was a dream or is was my brother eating.


----------



## Ayame (Oct 24, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> *facepalm* No no no no, I didn't think you were THAT dull in the mind. I shouldn't be surprised.


Aw, cut him some slack.  When I was ten I worked out elaborate theories about Harry Potter being real and J. K. Rowling actually being a witch who passed it off as fiction.
But yeah, this is a bit worse.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 24, 2008)

Ayame said:


> Aw, cut him some slack.  When I was ten I worked out elaborate theories about Harry Potter being real and J. K. Rowling actually being a witch who passed it off as fiction.


I still do that :(


----------



## Jetx (Oct 24, 2008)

My earliest is memory is crawling around eating Smarties off the floor, which is how I learnt to crawl.
Or maybe I just _think_ I remember that. Hmm.


----------



## turbler (Oct 24, 2008)

Y'know if the universe is infinite, then there would be Pokemon SOMEWHERE! just Very likelyly not on earth and incredibly likely that Terry doesn't have any.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 24, 2008)

turbler said:


> Y'know if the universe is infinite, then there would be Pokemon SOMEWHERE! just Very likelyly not on earth and incredibly likely that Terry doesn't have any.


But it's not infinite. It has an edge (As far as we know) but it's always growing. And somehow I doubt there'd be a race (or races) of creatures identical to monsters created in our fiction.

Also, how would Terry have got the 'gene' of a creature that no doubt would live light years away, when genes are passed down from parents?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 24, 2008)

I remember being at a table on my first birthday. Someone walked in with a gorgeous-looking rainbow cake that I proceeded to place my face forcefully inside of.


----------



## Ayame (Oct 24, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> But it's not infinite. It has an edge (As far as we know) but it's always growing. And somehow I doubt there'd be a race (or races) of creatures identical to monsters created in our fiction.
> 
> Also, how would Terry have got the 'gene' of a creature that no doubt would live light years away, when genes are passed down from parents?


Agreed, but...
Pokemon exists!
In the realm of... our imagination.


----------



## nyuu (Oct 24, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> Do you have any memories? Post them here!
> I remember finding a Pidgey gene (as my hospital said) when I was 1. I could hover for a second! Too bad no-one knew.
> Yes, it's true.
> But now, it's gone. I have Alakazam genes now. (aka. I can bend spoons by focusing my mind)
> Post your memories!


I can see octarine.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 24, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> Do you have any memories? Post them here!
> I remember finding a Pidgey gene (as my hospital said) when I was 1. I could hover for a second! Too bad no-one knew.
> Yes, it's true.
> But now, it's gone. I have Alakazam genes now. (aka. I can bend spoons by focusing my mind)
> Post your memories!


Yeah to bad no one knew...that it wasn't true. And as said before you have NO proof at all, a video might do. You COULD NOT HOVER OR BEND SPOONS WITH YOUR MIND. I know he's ten but when I was ten I was more honest. *sigh*

OK, My memories. I can't remember too much from when I was little but around the age of 10-11 I found TCOD for the first time. It was the best pokemon site I had ever been on. I couldn't be bothered to Favoriet because I was too busy looking around. I clicked on Art Thieves Click Here and guess what, I thought it didn't end and I had to close the browser. I didn't know the address and I got there after clicking like 5 site's affilates to get there. I got to TCOD again after like 1/2 a year :D D:


----------



## CNiall (Oct 24, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> But it's not infinite. It has an edge (As far as we know) but it's always growing. And somehow I doubt there'd be a race (or races) of creatures identical to monsters created in our fiction.
> 
> Also, how would Terry have got the 'gene' of a creature that no doubt would live light years away, when genes are passed down from parents?


There _is_ the many-worlds interpretation but that deals with universes and it's not like I want to back up anyone's ideas.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 25, 2008)

Ayame said:


> Aw, cut him some slack. When I was ten I worked out elaborate theories about Harry Potter being real and J. K. Rowling actually being a witch who passed it off as fiction.
> But yeah, this is a bit worse.


Yes it is worse. Theories are one thing (Hell I did those kinds of theories when I was 10), but they're just theories you make up for the hell of it. But honestly, *Pokemon* genes? I'm not trying to be incredibly mean towards Terry here, but that's something that someone would probably stop believing by at least the age of 7 or 8.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 25, 2008)

When I was 10 or so I was drawing pictures of made-up Digimon and slashing them through toy Digivices in hopes they'd come to life a la Tamers, so it's not _that_ bad. Or maybe I was just a weird kid too. Who knows. 

Actually, I don't think I really believed my Digimon would come to life, but maybe Terry doesn't really think Pokemon genes are real either. It's not a particularly good idea to go about broadcasting one's silly theories in this manner though. :[

I have some pretty awesome memories of sixth grade. I was stupid as hell, but it was the first time I had friends and we sure did have fun. :'D


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 25, 2008)

whoah Terry T! I thought I was the only one with pokemon genes, but I guess you have them too. The only pokemon genes I have now are Cyndaquil genes. They enable me to shoot fire out of my ass.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 25, 2008)

First memory=Getting my diaper changed.

Not very interesting since I was (and still am) female so I couldn't pee on the ceiling D:

My second earliest memory involves me doing somursaults upstairs and accidentally turning in mid-somersault (actually I thought it would be an interesting experience) and somersaulting all the way down the stairs involuntarily. Then I reached the bottom and all my body landed on the carpet except my head, which hit the kitchen floor. Then my parents freaked out because they thought I had killed myself. I did consider suicide when I was 3, you know.
Oh yeah, and I remember waving to my uncle halfway down :D


----------



## shiny jiggly (Oct 25, 2008)

My first memory (or the earliest one I can recall) was when I was like, 3 or something. I was at a swimming pool during the summer surrounded by apartments and I was on one of the steps with one of those small plastic chairs that little kids sit on.

I also remember when me and my dad first shot off a model rocket in a park. It got stuck in a tree and we couldn't get it out. But we continued our model rocket thing and we occasionally still do it.

I remember when I was afraid of this Terminator 2 pinball machine at a laundromat when I was little. Seriously! It would flash and make a thunder sound! But I'm not afraid of it anymore.  

I remember when I was in 5th grade music class and I was the only one with a pink recorder. Mine of course, was the only one that broke in half a couple days before the Christmas concert and had to be repaired with tape and glue. But it worked!

I remember when I used to draw constantly in 6th grade math class. This turned out to be good and bad. The bad part, I didn't pay attention and now I'm not as far in math as everyone else. But the good part is that it helped me realize my dream to become a video game designer. I eventually found out about RPG maker and I made a game based off of my notebook full of drawings and called it Mimi's Mountain. 

I remember when I used to go up into the mountains with my family to go inner tubing in the winter. So much snow! 

I could go on and on with this stuff but I'll just cut it off here and post again later.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 25, 2008)

My first memory was sneaking around on Christmas Eve to prove to my cousin that there was no Santa... I was 2 and a half, I think. 'Santa' was our parents, ofcourse. You know, it wasn't very nice of me to crush his little dreams. D:


----------



## surskitty (Oct 25, 2008)

wtf Terry

oldest memory is from the age of 3 or so, mom complaining about the dog eating crayons and then parents arguing over who the hell knows :|


----------



## Seritinajii (Oct 25, 2008)

Who said they were supposed to be oldest? but anyway, I was 3. Err, so I went to the dark, but nice depths of the breeder's house and got our dog, Shadow. Yay.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 25, 2008)

The Great Depression.

Literally. I was soooo depressed from then... and then, 63 days later (what in the world, how did the 63 thing happen?) WHAM! It was over. I was... *takes deep breath*

_veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery_ hyper. If you've known me for a while, you've probably heard this before.

I can still conjure up the emotions that happened at the beginning and the end, surprisingly. I don't think I'll ever forget...

Or forgive myself D:

But yeah, that's my favorite. It's when I learned two things:

1. Don't dislike something if you don't have a good reason (for example, just because it's annoying and repetitive)

2. I can use EMOTION as strength!

I actually cried at the beginning. It felt a bit immature to be crying about someone fictional, but still, yeah.

I also remember the first time my sister dreamed about the future in a vague way, as if StarClan (from Warriors) had sent her the dream.

Ironically, it was on the 27th of December... o_O No coincidence, I don't think.

I still believe in StarClan. :)


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 25, 2008)

Oldest memory? Probably when our fish ate all the other fish we had and died when I was about 3 or so.


----------



## PichuK (Oct 25, 2008)

oldest memory: eating fish and chips with my parents at a kindergarten play-night thing when I was 4


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 25, 2008)

Cracking my head open, but yeah I was kinda unconcious...

and terry??? erm.. am I supposed to take this seriously


----------



## Linzys (Oct 25, 2008)

I remember being in the car with my mom and telling her that my neck hurt. I was two, and it turned out to be bacterial Meningitis. I also remember going for walks around the hospital with an IV a week after that (I had spent a week in a coma.), and the bad smell of the cafeteria there. :D Fun times.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 25, 2008)

My oldest memory?

Hm...
My best friend. We've known each other for nearly the entirety of our lives. Literally our lives minus the three weeks gap one of us wasn't born in.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 25, 2008)

I checked on Wikipedia, and found a match.
And I remember before I was born. It was a world of blackness. Moving forward, forward... until things went red.
1 year later (late birth):
I was too big for my mum. I was ready to be born. First thing I heard... SLASH! My mum was nummed and her belly cut open (to save my life). 2 days later, I woke and entered a room. It was big, and there was humming everywhere (o_O)
I was blindened a day later after a big accident. I can only see through one eye.
4 years later (2 months into school):
Time for lunch. But what was in there? An expanded hall? WTF?
Okay, and there was a food fight.
That's as early as I recall.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 25, 2008)

Here, lads, leave the kid alone. We're on a Pokémon forum. There's bound to be a few people who aren't right in the head.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 25, 2008)

At least Wikipedia taught me about Pokémon genes.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 25, 2008)

...Terry, the only thing on Wikipedia even remotely like Pokémon Genes is a gene called Zbtb7, that was originally called Pokemon, that causes _cancer._


----------



## Autumn (Oct 25, 2008)

And if there is anything on "actual" Pokémon genes, it's the standard Wikipedia shit that's been added by some random kid and for some reason _kept_. Pokémon _don't exist._


----------



## CNiall (Oct 25, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> At least Wikipedia taught me about Pokémon genes.


Sure. Pokémon genes and the wonders of having pet Pokémon. :)


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 25, 2008)

Terry, you do know that Wikipedia is described as the encyclopedia that *anyone can edit*, right?


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 25, 2008)

*facepalm* No more chat about Pokémon genes, please. It's now pestering.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 25, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> *facepalm* No more chat about Pokémon genes, please. It's now pestering.


Ah, how hypocrisy shakes it lustrous mane.

But the kid has a point. Leave him alone. The decision as to whether or not his imagination should be killed is not up to someone who doesn't know Terry as a person. Let his parents make him grow up or whatever. Just don't try and make yourself look great by crushing the dreams of someone who isn't mentally developed.

And no, Terry, I wasn't insulting you.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 25, 2008)

There's a difference between _imagination_ and _delusion_. I think Terry exhibits the latter rather than the former.


----------



## Jester (Oct 25, 2008)

I have several seemingly random memories from when i was a little kid.  ~Being pushed in a stroller next to my freind abby at the state fair~  ~Stuffing a sandwich into a milk bottle and getting grounded for 3 days for it~  ~Seeing my freind abby leave the day care i was going to~  And more recent.......  ~Seeing my first love leave our dance school for the last time~ ~Having a midget fall on me off of a ladder~


----------



## ColorBlind (Oct 25, 2008)

My earliest memory?

Well I think it dates back to when I was only three-years-old.  My two older siblings and I were driving with my mom when a huge truck crashed into us.  I don't remember much after that except being in the hospital and having some nice lady read Dr.Seuss books to me.  Then shortly after I remember trying to use the toilet when I was still in diapers.  xD

I still don't know how I remember all this.  It's pretty vague now.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 25, 2008)

I remember holding a food fight in school. Someone else got blamed, and I pretended nothing happened. This was 2 years ago today. o_O


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 25, 2008)

I remember my first day of school. We were told to sit down on a really high chair that the teacher had to lift us into so we could introduce ourselves.


----------



## Renteura (Oct 25, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> I remember holding a food fight in school. Someone else got blamed, and I pretended nothing happened. This was 2 years ago today. o_O


You remember the exact day you had a food fight two years ago?


----------



## Darth Kitty (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I can remember when I was three or something, my parents were yelling at me because they thought I broke the cord to our electric recliner. And I told them over and over that the dog chewed it up, I didn't break it.

I still to this day believe it was the dog.

I can also perfectly remember playing Mario Paint when I was, idk 2 or so. I drew a picture of me and my Granddaddy on it. XD


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 26, 2008)

Renterua: Yes.

And I remember the first day of SATS in Yr2. I got a WAY high score!


----------



## Renteura (Oct 26, 2008)

Did you just change your age to 15?


----------



## Autumn (Oct 26, 2008)

Renteura said:


> Did you just change your age to 15?


Yes. -_-;

*tries to think of some other helpful thing to contribute* Uh... I remember when, a couple days before my family moved (this was the move when I was six), I was playing around with my neighbor's kid in the snow that had piled up on the edge of the street, and we took her snow globe and buried it in one particularly large pile of snow, and then attempted to dig it out.

Somehow, we couldn't find it. o.o I had some weird superstitious belief that if we left it in there until the snow melted, it would melt with the snow. So I was pretty worried.

... And we didn't find the globe before I moved. xD


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic (Oct 26, 2008)

My oldest emory is from when I was about three. I can vaguely remember looking down an aisle at a chuch, which was in the open air, in America.

I think I was a bridesmaid...


----------



## Alexi (Oct 26, 2008)

I remember playing the Pokemon card game the first time when I was eight during a move. :3 

Regarding memory: Do games like Brain Age really improve your memory?


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 26, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> Renterua: Yes.
> 
> And I remember the first day of SATS in Yr2. I got a WAY high score!


So your age was previously 10 and now it is 15? Uh...what?

Well, I do recall Christmas from when I was 4 and had gotten loads of Godzilla things. In fact, I believe the only things I got were Godzilla related things and candy.

And sometime before that Christmas, I remember telling Santa about all the Godzilla things I wanted. And now that I think about it, I might have seemed strange to him.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 27, 2008)

I AM 15. I know my own age.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 27, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> I AM 15. I know my own age.


Yeah... everyone belives that, don't they? I mean, you've shown us your photo, and there is no way that the person in it is 15.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 27, 2008)

Kai said:


> Yeah... everyone belives that, don't they? I mean, you've shown us your photo, and there is no way that the person in it is 15.


Also, a few days ago his Biography was 'I'm almost ten' or something.


----------



## xkze (Oct 27, 2008)

One of the saddest moments in my childhood was when I found out that pirates weren't good people. ]: I just thought they sailed around and sang and buried things and dug them up again. Like all the pirates in the media do. ]: 

also Terry I don't know you all that well but uh why are you pretending to be fifteen
that's pretty silly


----------



## Autumn (Oct 27, 2008)

Terry said:
			
		

> Yay! I can splice! I can now also Altaria-ize Pokémon! I am WAAAAY happy! Hooray! And my 10th B'day is in less than 2 weeks! And it's Castform's B'day today! YEAH!


http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=483

Realleh.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 27, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> I AM 15. I know my own age.


Terry, we KNOW you're not 15. You're ten. It has been stated multiple times. We know you changed your age, and we don't honestly care all that much, just don't deny it like that.

Plus, we did see that picture in the Behind the Avatar so really there's enough evidence right there...

Just out of curiousity, why did you change your age?


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 27, 2008)

uggh, guys. This isn't _that_ hard. 

Terry T, as he has so graciously told us, is part-pokemon. Or at least he has some pokemon genes, I don't really know. Now, unless I'm very much mistaken, pokemon don't gradually age and grow as we do. Instead they don't grow for a while, then they have an instant growth spurt. We call this pokemon evolution. 

_Clearly_, the pokemon genes in Terry T. enable him to evolve. That is, the reason for his sudden age jump is that, like a pokemon, he evolvedfrom being a ten year old to being a fifteen year old. Honestly, this really isn't that hard of a concept.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 27, 2008)

My earliest memory involved nudity and dinosaurs.

and a blanket


----------



## xkze (Oct 27, 2008)

hot


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not even going to ask.

My first memory is getting baptized. I remember looking at the ceiling with a thing full of water below me. I think I also wore a dress-like thing, but I might be starting to mix up my memories.

Also Terry wtf


----------



## Renteura (Oct 27, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> I AM 15. I know my own age.


No, apparently you don't.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, so guys, can we stop picking on him now? You're the ones going on about how he's only ten years old, so maybe you could take into consideration the fact that ten-year-olds usually aren't very mature? As long as he doesn't act like a jerk... (Which, admittedly, he does a lot of the time...)


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 27, 2008)

I remember someone crashing into our Rover car. I don't remember my age, or what the woman who drove the car looked like. She told us where a repair place was, and the place didn't repair the damage, as they didn't specialise in the place that was damaged.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 29, 2008)

And I'm not the youngest on tCoD.
And I remember my operation. I beat up some nurses"


----------



## Diz (Oct 29, 2008)

What operation? 

I have lots of memories. I couldn't post them all here, cause that would just about take five years. 
My earliest? I'll get back to you on that...I'm feeling brain dead right now.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 30, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> And I remember my operation. I beat up some nurses"


You're sad.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay, people, I know a lot of you aren't too fond of Terry and the material he posts, but that really doesn't give you the excuse to rape a perfectly decent thread. If he says he's fifteen, ignore him. We all know he's ten (although he acts much younger), you don't have to point it out. If he says he has Pokémon genes, let him away with it. You're all saying he's immature, right? Then set an example, please. Do the mature thing and ignore him and him and his ludicrous claims. I'm pretty sure no one wants to read a thread filled with posts that tell Terry he's an idiot.

That said, Terry, I advise you to stop. No one here is amused by your antics. You're regarded as a poster people would pay attention to just for the lulz. Pokémon do not exist. You did not beat up nurses. We can see through everything you're saying. You do not have the right to make up stuff for your own enjoyment just because you know we can't punch you in the face when you do it continuously. Yes, you may not be able to see us, but we are people, and most of us have common sense. Now, please, stop.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 30, 2008)

In an issue of ONM, there's info of Pokémon genes. There's my proof.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 30, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> In an issue of ONM, there's info of Pokémon genes. There's my proof.


That's not proof, it's a statement.

Terry, _Pokémon do not exist, therefore Pokémon Genes do not exist._ Why can you not accept this?


----------



## surskitty (Oct 30, 2008)

... well there was a gene called "Pokemon" for a bit until they were sued

it causes cancer


----------



## Zeph (Oct 30, 2008)

Mmm, I mentioned that before.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 30, 2008)

surskitty said:


> ... well there was a gene called "Pokemon" for a bit until they were sued
> 
> it causes cancer


Even if that gene were somehow related to Pokémon, _no_ gene can give you the ability to hover or bend spoons - and even if there _were_ what are the odds that they'd call them "Pidgey genes" or "Alakazam genes"?


----------



## Ayame (Oct 31, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> In an issue of ONM, there's info of Pokémon genes. There's my proof.


Yep.
Haaaard evidence.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 1, 2008)

I remember something else now.
It wasn't when I was a baby, more like five or something.

In the TV guide, there was a picture of a wedding from a TV show (either a soap or Chandler and Monica from Friends) and my brother coloured all of the faces green with highlighter pen.

I had such a boring childhood :(


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 2, 2008)

When I was much younger The first pokemon movie I remember seeing it with my friends, It was one of my best childhood days. I thought it was amazing they were making a movie.
My friend told me Pikachu would die. I kicked him and he fell over. still don't remember why I did that but oh well. I loved it.


----------



## Registeel (Nov 2, 2008)

Deciding to pick up this laptop this morning...good times....


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 2, 2008)

^And yes, I had the cancer^

I remember when I got Wii Fit 2 days ago. :D


----------



## Zeph (Nov 2, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> ^And yes, I had the cancer^


I doubt that. And the Pokemon gene doesn't give you Pokémon powers anyway. Because, uh, they don't exist.

_Please_ Terry, we'll respect you so much more if you tell the truth.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 2, 2008)

I can bend spoons, but not fly. And I admit, it was just cancer.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 2, 2008)

Cancer does not let you bend spoons.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 2, 2008)

Bending spoons was another story. I'm just psychic(ish) Most people are.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 2, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> Bending spoons was another story. I'm just psychic(ish) Most people are.


I appear to exhibit no spoon-bending powers. I know of nobody who does.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 2, 2008)

1/4000 chance of that (and Autism like me)


----------



## Capitain Jay (Nov 2, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> 1/4000 chance of that (and Autism like me)


What? What!? WHAT?!

Excuse me. I was just breaking down over the fact that a native speaker of the English language could mangle it's grammar like that.

Let's start chronologically. You said that you had the cancer. Cancer is not a word you put "the" before. It is not something like the bird or the tree.

Then there's the "(and Autism like me)" quote up above. Autism isn't a kind of person. Autism is a psychological disorder. The correct term to use there is "autistic people". Oh wait, it doesn't even fit because of the sentence structure. You're saying that there's a 1 in 4000 chance of being psychic, but what are you saying afterwards? Is it that the chance of being autistic and psychic is 1/4000, or are you saying that the chances are separate, just that they use the same figures?

Anyways. I remember something else now. Well, I don't actually remember it, I was just told about it. Probably because the event knocked brain cells out of me.

My brother is apparently enough of a dickhead to pick up a pole with a metal end, and whack his brother who happens to be what two years old I don't know my skull was undeveloped that's all I know of the time

people wonder why I turned out the way I did


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 2, 2008)

I remember 1 minute ago. But...


----------



## S.K (Nov 2, 2008)

Aww... this is getting wierder and wierder , anyway so its not flaming...
I remember seeing these forums a week ago and only know i've joined


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 2, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> 1/4000 chance of that (and Autism like me)


Yeah that's for sure most people.
And I'd love to see a video of you bending a spoon.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 2, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> 1/4000 chance of that (and Autism like me)


... wait, you're autistic? Everything suddenly makes perfect sense!


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 2, 2008)

Leafpool said:


> ... wait, you're autistic? Everything suddenly makes perfect sense!


you're not the only one that it hit like a train


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes. So to recap:



Music Dragon said:


> Well, consider the fact that he's ten. I mean, we have to cut him some slack.





			
				ライチュウ;160895 said:
			
		

> Here, lads, leave the kid alone. We're on a Pokémon forum. There's bound to be a few people who aren't right in the head.





			
				ライチュウ;160980 said:
			
		

> But the kid has a point. Leave him alone. The decision as to whether or not his imagination should be killed is not up to someone who doesn't know Terry as a person. Let his parents make him grow up or whatever. Just don't try and make yourself look great by crushing the dreams of someone who isn't mentally developed.
> 
> And no, Terry, I wasn't insulting you.





Music Dragon said:


> Yeah, so guys, can we stop picking on him now? You're the ones going on about how he's only ten years old, so maybe you could take into consideration the fact that ten-year-olds usually aren't very mature?





			
				ライチュウ;166321 said:
			
		

> Okay, people, I know a lot of you aren't too fond of Terry and the material he posts, but that really doesn't give you the excuse to rape a perfectly decent thread. If he says he's fifteen, ignore him. We all know he's ten (although he acts much younger), you don't have to point it out. If he says he has Pokémon genes, let him away with it. You're all saying he's immature, right? Then set an example, please. Do the mature thing and ignore him and him and his ludicrous claims. I'm pretty sure no one wants to read a thread filled with posts that tell Terry he's an idiot.


----------



## S.K (Nov 2, 2008)

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> Yeah that's for sure most people.
> And I'd love to see a video of you bending a spoon.


Well he does have a Youtube Account


----------



## Alexi (Nov 2, 2008)

I remember just making some awesome progress on PMD <3


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 2, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Yes. So to recap:


Gotta love the way no one listens to the voice of reason.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 2, 2008)

Jesus, do you people have nothing better to do than pick on people? Really?

If you can't make a mature and on-topic contribution to the thread, then kindly piss off.


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 2, 2008)

ライチュウ;169735 said:
			
		

> Gotta love the way no one listens to the voice of reason.


Or the Voice of The People, for that matter...


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 3, 2008)

*sigh*

I remember something but just forgot.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 3, 2008)

I remember this random wall with some nonsensical word on it.

That word became my password.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> And I'm not the youngest on tCoD.


No, _I_ am.

Anywhee, I have no memories worth mentioning to contribute. Yeah. Go 16 years of boring, uneventful existence.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 3, 2008)

^You're not. If you were 1, you couldn't type.^

I remember publishing the Pokémon Diamond Scroll glitch
(Hold Start in a Double Battle when it's your turn)


----------



## Zeph (Nov 3, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> ^You're not. If you were 1, you couldn't type.^


(Pssst Terry he's not actually being serious)

I remember all the coursework that's set for tomorrow D:


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> ^You're not. If you were 1, you couldn't type.^


That's ageist, stereotyping 1-year-olds like that.

@ZC: Yes I am you stinky poohead.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 3, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> That's ageist, stereotyping 1-year-olds like that.


"Ageist" sounds like something my friend would say. xD


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 3, 2008)

I remember laying awake at night, hugging my soft toys and making sure they were comfy (giving them room on the pillow, making sure they had some of the duvet too).

Every Saturday morning me, my brother and sister would go downstairs with our bedding and some of our toys to watch the cartoons (Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog I sharply remember), then we'd play games before our parent's woke up. 

On Sunday's my dad would make cooked breakfast and it'd generally be a lazy day. We didn't have lunch, just had a roast dinner in the afternoon. 

I also used to sleepwalk to the top of the stairs. Then I'd just curl up there and sleep. I used to sleeptalk very clearly as a child and always at my friends houses/when I'm not at my house. Nowadays I've been told that I still mumble quietly, so it's hard to hear what I say. 

Which is a good thing because I was once at a school outing and had to share a dorm with a bunch of...seven?...other girls. I said "I love you" clearly one night and awoke to a frenzy of questioning about what I was dreaming. But a few nights later, I yelled in my sleep "**** OFF!" and got them all in trouble when a passing teacher heard XD


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> I remember laying awake at night, hugging my soft toys and making sure they were comfy (giving them room on the pillow, making sure they had some of the duvet too).


You were so cute :3



> Every Saturday morning me, my brother and sister would go downstairs with our bedding and some of our toys to watch the cartoons (Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog I sharply remember), then we'd play games before our parent's woke up.


Aah, I think me and my sister used to do this as well ^^ I don't remember what we watched though.



> Which is a good thing because I was once at a school outing and had to share a dorm with a bunch of...seven?...other girls. I said "I love you" clearly one night and awoke to a frenzy of questioning about what I was dreaming. But a few nights later, I yelled in my sleep "**** OFF!" and got them all in trouble when a passing teacher heard XD


Lol, sleep swearing =3


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 4, 2008)

Ahhhh... Memories.... *digs through brain*

I remember my mother trying to change my brother's diapers, and he then he peed in his face. That was funny... 

There was the time I broke my toe after a piano chair fell on my foot. Not fun. 

I remember that I used to build buildings out of these block-toy things for my toy cars. And I would drive the cars around and make up stories about them. I tried to sneak my toy cars with me to sleep one night and tried to make them comfy (like 


Dark Shocktail said:


> I (giving them room on the pillow, making sure they had some of the duvet too).


And there were the times when my sister and I would hide behind the doorway and try to watch Detective Conan (an awesome anime) on TV, but we were too scared because of the blood and dead people. And we had our dad tell us when it's safe (no dead people), so we can come out and watch. My sister and I also used to hide under her big red jacked when watching Detective Conan because we were afraid of the killers and stuff. 

Good old days...


----------



## Ayame (Nov 4, 2008)

I remember a day in kindergarten when we were doing an art project.  I was standing next to this girl (she's my friend now, but that has nothing to do with this) and she had the longest light brown hair.  I knew I needed a souvenir so I could remember her and her long hair.  I simply had to get one, so I leaned forward sneakily and snipped some of her hair with my scissors.  Everyone saw, and I found myself being questioned.  

I went home that day.  The nurse determined that I had a fever, so my bad deeds were forgiven.  In the office, I saw this older girl who occasionally volunteered in my class.  She stared at me, and I struggled to explain why I was there.  I didn't want to disappoint that girl, because I liked when she helped me in class.

I sort of privately wish that I had that snippet of hair.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 8, 2008)

I remember the time when I stole a carrot.

Good times~


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 8, 2008)

That reminds me.

I remember when my brother came home from a school trip to Llangrannog and he'd bought me a rubber carrot. That was fun.


----------



## Erif (Nov 8, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> Jesus, do you people have nothing better to do than pick on people? Really?


No, I guess we don't. Nevertheless, Terry's posts make my eyes gush blood.

I don't really remember much from before fifth grade. I remember a girl who had a crush on me in first grade. And this asian kid who liked my for one year, then hated me the next, and so on...


----------



## Ayame (Nov 9, 2008)

I remember being on the plane going to Europe for vacation.  The young man next to us was sleeping, his headphones drooping slightly. He had a huge Adam's apple.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 9, 2008)

I remember being given something really foul to eat (probably a brussel sprout) and just screwing my face up at the taste. 

One Christmas morning, I tripped on my dressing gown and rolled to the bottom of the stairs. That didn't hurt, but hitting my head against the radiator did. My mum came down after me and laughed ;-; 

I also remember that me, my brother, my sister and our cousins, a boy and girl both older then me, used to play in my nan's backgarden in the summer. We built a fort out of some knitted duvets and often went behind her hedge for no real reason other then we could. 

Also at my nan's house is where I met my first friend. She lived next door, so we often played with a tennis ball against the wall of her house. We're still friends, even after she moved from living by my nan =) 

I remember the day my dad died pretty vividly...up until Mum actually said he was dead. After that it blanks out.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 9, 2008)

My earliest memory that I can remember clearly is actually from kindergarten. It was my turn to ring a bell signalizing that it was lunch time. No clue why that memory is so strong.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 9, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> And there were the times when my sister and I would hide behind the doorway and try to watch Detective Conan (an awesome anime) on TV, but we were too scared because of the blood and dead people. And we had our dad tell us when it's safe (no dead people), so we can come out and watch. My sister and I also used to hide under her big red jacked when watching Detective Conan because we were afraid of the killers and stuff.


You wathced Detective Conan as a kid? That's SO AWESOME :D
I adore that series more than words can say <3

Umm... I never know if my early memories are actual memories or reconstructions I've made from what people have told me, so here goes:


Being on a plane to New Zealand when I was about 3. My sister cried a lot and I made friends with a girl a few years older than me and we played with Fuzzy Felt X3

Falling though an iced-over pond on what must have been winter '92.

Running over snails on my tricycle... and collecting hermit crabs at the beach, putting them in a bucket and watching them fight. I was a horrible kid ):

Burying my dead goldfish and crying though the whole 'funeral'. I invited all our neighbours and some of them actually showed up, which was really sweet of them X3

Going on a really big slide in Colchester. I'm sure it probably wasn't even that big, but it seemed huge to me when I was a kid.

Eating tomato soup and watching Sesame Street with my dad (as far as I can remember, that's what I did pretty much every day until I started going to school X3).

Watching old black-and-white Westerns/the Grand Prix with my dad (I don't have any early memories of my mother at all).

Going to a fireworks display and getting freaked out by the loud noises.

Playing with a magnet on my grandad's kitchen floor (the only memory I have of my grandad).

That's about it, I think.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 9, 2008)

I remember I was hanging out with my friends about a decade ago and my friend fell off a wall. To me, the wall seemed really big, but I walked by it again today and it's really small.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 9, 2008)

I remember an evening in my old house.  I had a huge spider bite- I forget where- that worried my mother, so she called someone (the doctor?) and described it.  I remember feeling a bump behind my ear (that WASN'T the spider bite) and I thought that the bump was the problem.  I was explaining it to my mother as she talked to the person (the voice was feminine, but I don't know who it was) on the other end.
The person advised her to take me to the hospital in case the bite was poisonous, so we went.  I remember looking back as we left the street, and then arriving at the hospital.
I sat on one of those hospital beds waiting for the doctor, and started sliding down the bed.  I remember some people joking that I didn't seem sick. The guy nearby had smashed his thumb with a hammer.  Then, the doctor came and marked up my large spider bite with a pen, and told my parents something about seeing if the swelling went down.

The next day I told my older friend, Jessie, all about it.  I remember excitedly explaining how I had a bump on the back of my ear "but that's okay, because I was born like that."


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, one thing... on the bus, I sat on a bee and it stinged my butt. Now I always look when I sit down.

And another thing... me and my brother had a game where the point was to jump on the other when they were hiding under a rug or other things. Thankfully it didn't hurt much.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 10, 2008)

I remember when my granny was dieing and she wanted to see me before she went. The person I was staying with wouldn't take me to the hospital. :/ The lousy thing is that I have no other memories of her.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 10, 2008)

When I was five we were asked to bring something into school beginning with the letter I. I had no such item, so I named my teddy bear Ivor and took him in ^^ I don't think the teacher was too happy about that.

I also have a strangely vivid memory of walking into school (also about 5), getting a book, sitting on the floor to read it and immediately being sick all over the pages :3 I got sent home for the day.

(I seem to remember I instinctively despised that book, and would never, ever read it. The day I finally decided to try it, I eliminated my arch nemesis with a potent blast of stomach contents >:3)

The next year, I had to go to the toilet while the teacher was explaining the lesson. Therefore I obviously missed what we were doing. Instead of, like, _asking_, I thought I'd hide under a bench in the cloakroom. I was under there the entire lesson. No-one noticed. Which is terrible if you think about it.


----------



## ZimD (Nov 10, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> And there were the times when my sister and I would hide behind the doorway and try to watch Detective Conan (an awesome anime) on TV, but we were too scared because of the blood and dead people. And we had our dad tell us when it's safe (no dead people), so we can come out and watch. My sister and I also used to hide under her big red jacked when watching Detective Conan because we were afraid of the killers and stuff.


Detective Conan *KICKED ASS.*

I remember bits and pieces of things from as far back as about half a year to a year and a half old (What our the living room of our old house we moved out of when I was about one looked like, my brother and sister going outside to collect hail in a cabin we used to go to for a week of the year while I was in some baby thing on the table, reading the first thing I read at age one and a half, things like that) but I can't think of what the earliest thing I remember clearly is right now. I know when I was two I played my first video game, Tony Hawk's Pro Skater, and at age three I got the first two to actually belong to me: Spyro the Dragon and Pokemon Red. I also remember a very cute guy named Josh or something by brother used to be friends with back when I was five.



Mike the Foxhog said:


> The next year, I had to go to the toilet while the teacher was explaining the lesson. Therefore I obviously missed what we were doing. Instead of, like, _asking_, I thought I'd hide under a bench in the cloakroom. I was under there the entire lesson. No-one noticed. Which is terrible if you think about it.


In first grade once, a hyper kid kept talking and had to go out into the hall, and the substitute teacher as well as the rest of the kids forgot about him, so he was there for about two hours until we went to recess.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 20, 2008)

I remember a part of my first day at school, we glued paper to make a giraffe like a jigsaw.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 20, 2008)

Last night while examining patterns on the wall I suddenly remembered sitting at the bar in the kitchen of my old house, looking at the swirly wood patterns on the kitchen cabinets.
My memories are all so boring.
I also remember leaving for my trip to the Grand Canyon and bits and pieces of the trip.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks to your sig I remember eating cherries Idunnowhen. One was half the darker colour and another was the lighter colour.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 20, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Thanks to your sig I remember eating cherries Idunnowhen. One was half the darker colour and another was the lighter colour.


Haha, cheery cherries.  :D


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 20, 2008)

I think there was once an apple that was half green half red and split PERFECTLY as if they used photoshop to do it. I haven't seen it of course but I think it was on the news like a year ago.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 20, 2008)

I remember eating lunch at my nursery as part of the final two weeks or so before we moved up into the standard education system (age 4).
Also (vaguely) every classroom I was taught in throughout my schooling (the newer ones I remember a lot better, obviously. Also, some of them I can't have seen any less than 7 years ago because those buildings have been demolished.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 23, 2008)

I remember once when I was a kid believing devoutly that I had once seen a bean that had a tongue. It was only years later that I realised it was a dream.

I also remember making what was just about my first proper "friend" aged 9/10, just after I accidentally pushed him into a puddle. Unsurprisingly that didn't last too long XD


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 23, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I remember once when I was a kid believing devoutly that I had once seen a bean that had a tongue. It was only years later that I realised it was a dream.


Did this bean eat everything that you put at a certain spot, if so, I've had the exact same dream.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 23, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Did this bean eat everything that you put at a certain spot, if so, I've had the exact same dream.


Nah, I just held it and it kept randomly sticking its tongue out.

It was all forked like a snake's too.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually, speaking of old dreams, I remember dreams I had when I was about four.

One was about me trying to get through the corridor at the doctor's. It was a one way corridor because there were these weird rings that push you back if you try to go through them the wrong way. The second one was about a half elephant, half rhino being experimented on in my room (elepherhino). I they were about to inject it with something when I went into the bathroom to talk to one of the scientists who had developed an attachment to my cuddly leopard toy thingy. Then they injected the animal with whatever, and it hurt it so much that it jumped in the air, down stars and out the back door in one jump. It was really angry and started to charge back into the house and towards us. I his all of my toys behind the sink and hid behind the toilet. As soon as the elepherhino got upstairs, the dream ended.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 23, 2008)

When I was 9, I was thrown into a test. SATS with an attitude. Out of 64, guess how many points I got? 62! The 11 year olds tried the same test, and the best in _that class_ got 54. =D

And when I was 4, in Reception Class, I got all my spellings right all the time! I was up to 8-year old work in 1 year! And meaning I was 5 at the time (and that work I got there was just right.

BOTH ARE TRUE. (I'm one of Einstein's anscetors, I have been told)


----------



## Zeph (Nov 23, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> BOTH ARE TRUE. (I'm one of Einstein's anscetors, I have been told)


And who told you that?


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 23, 2008)

^An expert. (I mean the doctor who saved my life after I got stuck in my mum's leg when coming out)


----------



## Zeph (Nov 23, 2008)

You realise that if you were Einstein's ancestor, you'd be much, much older than 10? I think the word you're looking for is descendant.

Even if you were, that wouldn't automatically make you super-intelligent or anything.


----------



## CNiall (Nov 23, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> ^An expert. (I mean the doctor who saved my life after I got stuck in my mum's leg when coming out)


I'd really believe that you were a troll if it weren't for the fact that trolls are rarely so persistent.
(Castform he's actually 15 god don't you know this that easily makes him one of Einstein's ancestors urgh)


----------



## Autumn (Nov 23, 2008)

CNiall said:


> I'd really believe that you were a troll if it weren't for the fact that trolls are rarely so persistent.


qft

Hey, I have an IQ of 129, actually did /good/ on the SAT test I took in seventh grade, and a test showed that I had the vocabulary of a 21-year-old at the age of nine, therefore I'm automatically descended from a smart person! This also gives me the right to pretend that I'm older than I really am because I'm so smart that people might think I'm nineteen to begin with!

... no. I'm smart, but I'm not descended from Einstein.

Terry, just stop lying to make yourself seem older or smarter or cooler than you really are, and people might respect you more. I doubt the legitimacy of your intelligence claims, and while I have no way to prove that they're really true, some of your other statements in this topic (most notably the Pokémon genes crap) have been lies. So stop trying to act cool, because you know what? _It's not working._


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 23, 2008)

^But I did get a 5B in my SATS while the Year 6s got one less than me (5A)

And I was in year 2 in Reception! (Just that you have no proof)


----------



## CNiall (Nov 23, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> ^But I did get a 5B in my SATS while the Year 6s got one less than me (5A)


Uh, I got 5s in my y2 SATs. What's your point?



> And I was in year 2 in Reception! (Just that you have no proof)


I wasn't aware quantum superposition applied to what year people are in.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 23, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> ^But I did get a 5B in my SATS while the Year 6s got one less than me (5A)


The letters indicate effort rating, and A is the highest. So, uh, no, they did better than you. Very sorry.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes. I'm supposedly his _descendant._ Sorry.

I remember watching the "Obama Cheer" on TV. It was AWESOME!

EDIT-I forgot it was 5A, 5C, *so confused*

They got 5C, I got 5B. I remember...


----------



## CNiall (Nov 23, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> Yes. I'm supposedly his _descendant._ Sorry.
> 
> I remember watching the "Obama Cheer" on TV. It was AWESOME!
> 
> ...


you forgot the alphabet
good going, Einstein's descendant
you did him proud


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 23, 2008)

^Thanks! =D


----------



## Autumn (Nov 23, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> ^Thanks! =D


...
*headdesks uncontrollably*


----------



## ZimD (Nov 23, 2008)

Leafpool said:


> ...
> *headdesks uncontrollably*


It took you that long to headdesk?


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 23, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> ^Thanks! =D


*facepalms, then headdesks*

I do believe that wasn't a compliment. Maybe reread the post?


----------



## Darksong (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey, I remember reading from a book, saying that if someone says something to you that you don't like, just act like it's a good thing to confuse them. So, I guess what Terry is trying to say is, he doesn't like the way you're talking to him.

But it is true, Terry, that telling the truth will make people respect you more than if you lie.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 24, 2008)

When I was born my umbilical cord was wrapped around my neck. Of course I don't actually remember that, my mum told me. The doctor made sure I wasn't strangled and therefore didn't die :3

I actually remember when I didn't know language o.o''' I was just a little babe in my crib and I cried a bit. I was really lonely in the dark. Then my mum came in and cuddled me so I hushed up a little, but when she left I started up again. My dad came in and shook me a little to make me be quiet, probably telling me to be quiet at the same time. I was, then I fell asleep. 

I once KO'd myself. I was running about on a day out with my family, when my mum told me to watch out for a post. I turned to her, yelling "I don't see anything!" then looked forward and fell to the floor o.o I still insist I didn't see it >_<


----------



## Zeph (Nov 24, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> When I was born my umbilical cord was wrapped around my neck. Of course I don't actually remember that, my mum told me. The doctor made sure I wasn't strangled and therefore didn't die :3


Me too.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 24, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Me too.


Yay! Nearly strangled buddies! *shot*


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 24, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> When I was born my umbilical cord was wrapped around my neck. Of course I don't actually remember that, my mum told me. The doctor made sure I wasn't strangled and therefore didn't die :3





Zephyrous Castform said:


> Me too.


That seems oddly common. I was talking to a friend the other day, and he said "guess what, I was blue when I was born! Wanna know how?", to which I replied almost instantly "you had the umbilical cord round your throat didn't you". He reacted like I'd told him the most amazing, unknowable-without-being-psychic thing ever. Until I told him it happened to lots of people and I'd already heard it happened to a friend of mine (i.e. Miss Shocktail). XD Then I mentioned how I feel sorry for midwives who have kids.

Sorry, you were having a proper discussion there and I've ruined it with my idiocy =o


----------



## ZimD (Nov 24, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Me too.


Make that three :D


----------



## Flora (Nov 24, 2008)

Though I wasn't born with an umbilical cord around my neck...I was apparently one big baby. (Which is odd, because I'm a midget.) My mom had to have a C-Section just to get me out.  And then I was jaundiced.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 24, 2008)

I, ah, was apparently going to be a miscarriage when my mom was seven and a half months pregnant with me, so they had to cut her stomach open to get me out. Apparently it was a really close call - my mom tells me that they said if they had taken me out five minutes later, I would have died - ten minutes later, both my mom and I would have died.

And then I was healthy and went home two days later instead of two weeks like they thought.

I don't actually remember any of that, but. It's a discussion about birth now, isn't it? :P


----------



## Ayame (Nov 24, 2008)

I was apparently reluctant to come out of my mother or something so they used suction or something dumb like that and it hurt my head. D:
I had to stay in intensive care or something like that.
Apparently, my parents went home without me and my mom cried.
(I obviously don't remember any of this.)
Also, LMAO @ Terry being stuck in his mother's leg. There is no way pregnancy could ever work like that.


----------



## Alexi (Nov 25, 2008)

Terry's a leg baby. Might explain some things. o.O

I took 14 hours to come out. :D Nothing else to remark on my birth, however


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 26, 2008)

I was wondering who else noticed the leg thing XD'''''

Oh, I wish I remember this but I don't x.x When I was about two or three I couldn't sleep one night, I went downstairs and cuddled up next to my dad. He didn't mind and together we watched the movie he had been halfway through seeing. Then my mum came in.

Mum: Uh!! Derrick??
Dad: Hmm? 
Mum: Why is she watching this?!

The film was an 18 and she came in just as some guy was getting his head cut off with a razor wire :3 My dad was seriously cool XD


----------



## Alexi (Nov 26, 2008)

^That is incredibly cute :3

I remember watching Star Trek: Enterprise when it first came on with my dad. <3


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 26, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> Oh, I wish I remember this but I don't x.x When I was about two or three I couldn't sleep one night, I went downstairs and cuddled up next to my dad. He didn't mind and together we watched the movie he had been halfway through seeing. Then my mum came in.
> 
> Mum: Uh!! Derrick??
> Dad: Hmm?
> ...


Correction: he was _the best dad in the world_ :3

Or the most negligent... XD

If we're posting things we once did but don't actually remember doing and have only been told about it... I used to eat cat food X3


----------



## Thorne (Nov 26, 2008)

I remember many years ago, I couldn't sleep, so I walked to my parents, who was in the living room and watched a movie, and I happened to have a bit of bad timing. In the movie some scientists were testing something that made you invisible, they tested it on a cat, and let in a rat in the cage, the cat chewed off the rat's head and there was blood everywhere.
And I happened to come just when that happened. :dead:
I was just like, 5-7 years back then, things like that made me piss my pants.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh! I remember eating a styrofoam apple once. It was a christmas ornament, that I apparently thought was the real deal. My mother tells me that wasn't the only one I ate, and that I also ate some glass ones. How I could do that without cutting my throat I don't know, but I'm supposed to have been a little demon, breaking old china and jumping off beds, stuff like that. I'm going to ask her later about the ornament thing, since thats pretty much impossible to do.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 27, 2008)

I remember being knocked out when I was a goalie on the soccer team and I got hit smack in the middle of the forehead with the ball. I'm not sure how long it was, but it must have been only a few seconds. It felt like falling asleep.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Nov 27, 2008)

I was playing hockey in school a few years ago. I was the goalie, and there seemed to be nothing to do, so I daydreamed. A moment later my hockey stick started vibrating, so I looked down and realized I'd stopped the puck without even paying attention. That was the only time it ever happened, no matter how much I daydreamed after.

I also have this memory of hiding under my blankets with two of my friends and telling ghost stories, at three in the morning. And another of getting up and dancing in a restaurant with the same two friends.


----------

